# Door Trash for real.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Some POS DoorDash customer texted me that they wanted me to bring their trash cans up from the road to their garage when I make my delivery.

I'm sorry but I unassigned your order. Then I tossed their food into the trashcan at the restaurant.

Today is just not happening for me.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> Some POS DoorDash customer texted me that they wanted me to bring their trash cans up from the road to their garage when I make my delivery.
> 
> I'm sorry but I unassigned your order. Then I tossed their food into the trashcan at the restaurant.
> 
> Today is just not happening for me.


You should have tossed the food in their trash cans and brought them up to the garage 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

WTF?!? Are they nuts?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I wonder if the last DD delivery driver brought the trash cans out from the garage to the road… now you’re needed to bring them back in… lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I would have just texted back that there is a $30 fee for that service


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

You mean nobody here would offer to rake their lawn and walk their dog for free?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> Today is just not happening for me.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> You mean nobody here would offer to rake their lawn and walk their dog for free?


Not to mention provide "bedroom services" because that's gonna be their next demand!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> You mean nobody here would offer to rake their lawn and walk their dog for free?


I volunteer to walk the dog!!!!!!!!! I love dogs, but, alas, can’t have one. I’d have 6 if I could. All smooth-haired Doxies. And a Newfoundland. For contrast.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I volunteer to walk the dog!!!!!!!!! I love dogs, but, alas, can’t have one. I’d have 6 if I could. All smooth-haired Doxies. And a Newfoundland. For contrast.


I have a Newfie. Wonderful dogs. Also a 100+ pound Bernard/Poodle. And I can’t forget the boss of the house, a 2.5lb PappiePoo. You need a dog!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I promise I will tip you $20 in the app…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I have a Newfie. Wonderful dogs. Also a 100+ pound Bernard/Poodle. And I can’t forget the boss of the house, a 2.5lb PappiePoo. You need a dog!


I really do.

But it would be irresponsible in my current situation. So I harrass other people’s dogs. 😂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I have a Newfie. Wonderful dogs. Also a 100+ pound Bernard/Poodle. And I can’t forget the boss of the house, a 2.5lb PappiePoo. You need a dog!


You know that if you breed a bull dog with a shih-tzu you end up with bull shiht…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I really do.
> 
> But it would be irresponsible in my current situation. So I harrass other people’s dogs. 😂


But if you got a toy Doxy you could take it dashing with you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> But if you got a toy Doxy you could take it dashing with you.
> View attachment 684974


Stop it. You’re mean. 😳


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Stop it. You’re mean. 😳


Sorry.. one more and I’ll quit
First time on a bed


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You know that if you breed a bull dog with a shih-tzu you end up with bull shiht…


Hey, 1994 called. They want their joke back.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Hey, 1994 called. They want their joke back.


The actual dog is called a Bull Shih… and yes they are real. Can also be called a Bull Tzu.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Purebred. 😂


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Hey, 1994 called. They want their joke back.


Hey, 1995 called. They want their joke back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> Some POS DoorDash customer texted me that they wanted me to bring their trash cans up from the road to their garage when I make my delivery.
> 
> I'm sorry but I unassigned your order. Then I tossed their food into the trashcan at the restaurant.
> 
> Today is just not happening for me.


Nail their door shut & cut a food slot in it.
Since they can't even come out to get their garbage can.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 684964


One of the best shows ever.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Meanwhile, somewhere, a Doodle:




😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Last night!
LOP order. $145 worth of food.

One of those mansions where maps doesn't say your destination is on the right.
It says take the next turn and you will arrive at your destination.

They had the gate open.
I pull up to the circular driveway (with the water fountain in the middle)
Before I had a chance to get out of the car, two St. Bernards come strolling up, woofing.

Oh crap. So I call the customer, no answer.
Then I start honking. Finally, a guy comes out of the two story high door.
I ask him if it is safe to get out of the car.
Of course. They are sweethearts.
Just making sure.
It ended up $36 for 5 miles, good or bad.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Different one, again last night.
LOP order, $205 Steak House. $9.25 showing for 3 miles.
Get to delivery, Office building, locked of course, Sunday night.
Call customer, mistaken address. House 3 miles away. I told him I would deliver it.
Forgot to tell him that I would mark it as delivered at the original address so as to not be late.
I call DD, let them know, they called the customer that I was in fact going, got there, he was holding out a $20.
I started walking away, he insisted, said don't make me chase you. 
Took it, thanked him. The in app total was $16.50.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Different one, again last night.
> LOP order, $205 Steak House. $9.25 showing for 3 miles.
> Get to delivery, Office building, locked of course, Sunday night.
> Call customer, mistaken address. House 3 miles away. I told him I would deliver it.
> ...


I’ll never understand your reluctance to take a cash tip!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I’ll never understand your reluctance to take a cash tip!


I like to play hard to get!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's not hard to get when it's $200 order to 2 drop-off for $9.

That's more like $9 sucky sucky me love you long time.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's not hard to get when it's $200 order to 2 drop-off for $9.
> 
> That's more like $9 sucky sucky me love you long time.


You missed the part where I said it ended up being $16.50 in app.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No I didn't.

Because you volunteered before you knew that.

And thats still less than 10%.

Had you called support first, you would have either got paid twice, or paid once and kept the food.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> Because you volunteered before you knew that.
> 
> ...


You are right, I didn't know, but I haven't had a LOP yet that did not go up.
Ok, that is good to know. About the paid twice. I wouldn't keep the food.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I may be mistaken, but do we not go by distance rather than percentage of the bill? Idf someone pays you 100% of a BigMac to go 6 miles, would you?

Stop picking on @Rickos69, people, or I shall unleash my sabretooth bunnies on you! You may have heard of one of them. Holy Grail, ya know.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I may be mistaken, but do we not go by distance rather than percentage of the bill? Idf someone pays you 100% of a BigMac to go 6 miles, would you?
> 
> Stop picking on @Rickos69, people, or I shall unleash my sabretooth bunnies on you! You may have heard of one of them. Holy Grail, ya know.


When it comes to his attitude towards cash tips, it’s not picking on him it’s trying to correct his bad thinking. Plus it hurts other drivers. When the guy trying to give him a cash tip gets rejected he probably thinks screw it I guess these drivers don’t want cash tips and then the next guy suffers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> When it comes to his attitude towards cash tips, it’s not picking on him it’s trying to correct his bad thinking. Plus it hurts other drivers. When the guy trying to give him a cash tip gets rejected he probably thinks screw it I guess these drivers don’t want cash tips and then the next guy suffers.


It’s a work in progress. I felt the same way as he does. But I force myself now.

He ended up taking it, did he not?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> You are right, I didn't know, but I haven't had a LOP yet that did not go up.
> Ok, that is good to know. About the paid twice. I wouldn't keep the food.


My only large order from dd was $300 of Chipotle.

Offer was $10, and it paid $10. Never again.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> My only large order from dd was $300 of Chipotle.
> 
> Offer was $10, and it paid $10. Never again.


No shit man!!!
I wouldn't trust them after that either.
But, the LOP orders I get go to the Old Money subs of my area. For example, Barrington, Il.
I would be really surprised if they weren't much higher in the end.

However, I still don't accept what I suspect are LOPs if they don't conform to my $/mile on face value.
The first time I don't get an increased total I will let you know.

My only question is how they determine a LOP order.
So, I am thinking it has to be over $100.
But, many times I get orders way over $100 and they don't ask for a picture of the bag.
Also, my understanding is that you are informed that it is a LOP order being offered to you.
I have never seen an indication that it is, other than asking for the bag picture.

And, from certain restaurants, if it is over 4-5 items, you can assume it is a LOP.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> My only large order from dd was $300 of Chipotle.
> 
> Offer was $10, and it paid $10. Never again.


Was it a shitload of burritos?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Was it a shitload of burritos?


No they are selling Prime Rib and Lobster Tail dinners now.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Was it a shitload of burritos?


Yeah actually one giant box of burritos one giant box of salads and another giant box with all the chips and Extras


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

Good thing there wasn’t 8” of snow in the driveway. They probably would have asked you to shovel them out before bringing the trash cans in.


----------

